# Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc



## TroutSpezi (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen |wavey:,

ich suche nach einer robusten Spinnrolle fürs Hechtangeln und habe drei Kandidaten gefunden die mir sehr gut gefallen.

Robi Applaus 3000
Penn Sargus 3000
Spro Red Arc 10300

Preislich sind diese etwa gleich ( bis 80 € ), daher möchte ich nun von euch wissen welche Rolle ihr mir empfehlen/abraten würdet?


----------



## slowhand (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Beantwortet zwar Deine Frage nicht, aber in der Preisklasse wuerde ich auch die Shimano Seido 3000 noch mit in die Wahl nehmen...
Edit: Ach so, zu der Red Arc, ich habe die Nova und bin gar nicht zufrieden! Lief anfangs total super und seidenweich, jetzt, nach 18 Monaten geringer Belastung, nur im Suesswasser, ruckelt die Bremse und das Getriebe schleift...


----------



## Angelkiste (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Kann dir da nur zur Applause raten(baugleich mit der bleuarc) vom Getriebe her belastbarer als die Red Arc, auch wenn der preisl. Unterschied es nicht nicht erahnen lässt.
Aber wenn du die Baupläne vergleichst, verfügt die Applause und Bluearc über kein Wormschaft...da dieses bei Höchstbelastung schon mal anfällig wird.
Habe die Applause nun 2 1/2 Jahre in Gebrauch...Top-Rolle, keine eigenartigen Geräusche keine sonstigen Anzeichen von Verschleiß.

Für so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findet man kaum besseres.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Die Applause ist die robustere Rolle, die Ryobi Clones mit Schneckenradgetriebe die mit der besseren Schnurverlegung.


----------



## drehteufel (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Kann dir da nur zur Applause raten(baugleich mit der bleuarc) vom Getriebe her belastbarer als die Red Arc, auch wenn der preisl. Unterschied es nicht nicht erahnen lässt.
> Aber wenn du die Baupläne vergleichst, verfügt die Applause und Bluearc über kein Wormschaft...da dieses bei Höchstbelastung schon mal anfällig wird.
> Habe die Applause nun 2 1/2 Jahre in Gebrauch...Top-Rolle, keine eigenartigen Geräusche keine sonstigen Anzeichen von Verschleiß.
> 
> Für so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findet man kaum besseres.


 
Wie ist die Schnurverlegung bei der Applause? Kannst Du davon evtl. ein Foto einstellen?


----------



## zandermouse (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Habe die Red Arc,

jetzt nur noch als Reserverolle, da die
nach einer Saison Schleifgeräusch von sich gibt. 
Wenn Du Dir jedes Jahr eine neue Rolle kaufen
willst, kann ich die Red Arc 10400 empfehlen.
Mit dieser Rolle sind weite Würfe möglich und
die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut. In diesem 
Preissegment eine der besten Rollen, wenn nicht
sogar die Beste. 
Aber, nehme niemals und ich meine niemals, eine
Tica Taurus Highspeed black in die Hand ! :k
Die Tica Taurus ist ein Meisterwerk der Maschinenbauingenieurkunst.
Ja, und die muss so schwer sein, weil die 10 Jahre
zuverlässig funktionieren soll und auch bei Welsen nicht
klein beigeben soll. Kostet leider 50% mehr, aber das ist sie
auch Wert. Da kann auch mal Deine kleine Schwester drauf
rumspringen ohne das was passiert !

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Blueplay76 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Hallo,

zu der Penn kann ich nichts sagen. Habe aber eine Applause und eine Zauber, welche ja Baugleich zu Red Arc ist. Da läuft die Applause besser. Schöne Rolle und die Schnurwicklung ist gut.

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Die Sargus jedenfalls nicht.
Die ist ganz übel, finde ich.


----------



## donlotis (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Ich kann nichts schlechtes über die RedArc berichten. 2x im Jahr gefettet und sie läuft schon vier Jahre ohne Probleme! Sogar immer besser... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## feeder67 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen |wavey:,
> 
> ich suche nach einer robusten Spinnrolle fürs Hechtangeln und habe drei Kandidaten gefunden die mir sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## TroutSpezi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Kann dir da nur zur Applause raten(baugleich mit der bleuarc) vom Getriebe her belastbarer als die Red Arc, auch wenn der preisl. Unterschied es nicht nicht...
> Für so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findet man kaum besseres.



Die blue Arc ist doch baugleich mit der Ryobi Zauber, nicht Applaus!?


Gerade die Red Arc wird immer wieder in verschiedenen Foren heiß diskutiert! |krach:

Viele Angler halten sie in dieser Preisspanne für "die Rolle", auf der anderen Seite hört man immer wieder von Problemen mit dem Wormshaftgetriebe.

Ob es sich dabei um "Montagsproduktionen" oder ein generelles Problem handelt ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, allerdings spricht beides nicht für einen Kauf.

Wenn ich also eine haltbare Rolle haben möchte ratet ihr mir eher zur Ryobi Applaus?


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

@Angelkiste


> Die blue Arc ist doch baugleich mit der Ryobi Zauber, nicht Applaus!?


 
Die Blue Arc 9000 ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie die Zauber, dagegen sind Blue Arc 7000 und 8000 sowie die Black Arc 8000 ähnlich der Applause. Der Hauptunterschied liegt in der Verlegung, Zauber, Blue Arc 9000 als auch die Red Arc verlegen über wormshaft. Die Applause und Co über Excenter. Na ja und die Farbe ist unterschiedlich.

Edit: Wie kriege ich beim Zitieren, den Namen von dem User den ich zitiere mit eingebaut?
Gruß


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

kann mir jemand eine rolle für unter 70€ empfehlen??? bin noch Schüler und habe net sooooo viel geld....


----------



## froxter (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> kann mir jemand eine rolle für unter 70€ empfehlen??? bin noch Schüler und habe net sooooo viel geld....




https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s035.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Ich würde Dir von allen drei Rollen abraten. Leg auf deine Veranschlagten 80,-€ noch 10,- oder 15,-€ drauf und kauf Dir eine PENN Slammer 360, die ist z.Z. sehr günstig zu haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Das ist wohl der einzig unangenehme Vergleich überhaupt für die Slammer,
versus Applause (+Clones) :q


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Habe die Red Arc,
> 
> jetzt nur noch als Reserverolle, da die
> nach einer Saison Schleifgeräusch von sich gibt.
> ...


 

den find ich gut.....
denn empfehle ich hier auch noch mal ne rolle die bestimmt nach 1jahr auf jeden fall kaputt geht!!!!eine spro war das für 15euro im angebot beim händler bei uns!!!!und wenn nicht denn sofort umtauschen da sie sich nicht an die vorgaben gehalten hat die rolle!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

schuldigung für offtopic aber der musste sein!!!!


----------



## TroutSpezi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*

Um nochmal auf die grundfrage zurück zu kommen....

Gibts noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte zur Penn Sargus?

Da die Applaus baugleich mit Spro Blue Arc 7000/8000 Serie (da kein wormshaft getriebe) wird es wahrscheinlich eine dieser Rolle werden.
Habt ihr einen Tip wo man diese in der 3000´Größe günstig bekommt?? Weiß jemand wie die Preise bei Moritz Nord für diese Rollen sind?


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ryobi Applaus vs. Penn Sargus vs. Spro Red Arc*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die grundfrage zurück zu kommen....
> 
> Gibts noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte zur Penn Sargus?
> 
> ...


 

in der neuen blinker ja....soll eine super rolle sein für alles einzusetzen allerdings platzt der lack leicht ab!!!!sonst sagen die nicht viel-wie bei jeder werbung eben es ist ein super produkt!!!!


----------

